# Reloj digital 12-24 horas programable con alarma



## craytheone (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola foro veran tengo un reloj digital que ya funciona como deberia de ser, es un proyecto que tengo que presentar, la finalidad del proyecto es que tengo que hacer un reloj digital que de las horas en formato 12 y 24 hrs que se pueda programar la hora: que por medio de dos pulsadores controle en que minutos y horas debe iniciar el reloj, y también por medio de otros dos pulsadores se programe una alarma que debe sonar a la hora establecida tanto en las 12, como en las 24 hrs.

el problema es que solo me dejan usar 4 display y cuatro led (con los led no tengo problemas), o sea que tanto la programación de la hora como la programación de la alarma debe ser visible en los mismos display donde da la hora actual, la verdad que no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo 

El problema que tengo es que en el caso del formato de 12 hrs debe de haber un indicador de AM y PM, lo cuales se deben apagar cuando se hace el cambio a 24 hrs. El cambio debe efectuarse por medio de un interruptor, pudiendo dejar de forma fija cualquiera de los dos formatos.

Al hacer el cambio de un formato al otro, la hora que aparezca debe ser equivalente. Es decir si en el formato de 24hrs tengo las 17 hrs al cambiar de formato debe de aparecer las 5 PM, igual con los minutos.

aun no se como programas las horas y minutos en el reloj y tampoco de como programarlo para la alarma. enserio necesito mucha ayuda .

materiales que no puedo utilizar: No se pueden utilizar dispositivos programables que corran programas de ningún tipo (Microprocesadores, Microcontroladores, PLCs, PICs etc.). Ni dispositivos que desarrollen toda la función del reloj.

adjunto el circuito esta en CircuitMaker 2000


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola craytheone

Está un poco difícil el lograr lo que pretendes.
Simplemente, para poner a tiempo el reloj lo primero que se debe hacer es interrumpir los pulsos del 555 hacia los contadores que conforman el reloj.
Luego con esos 2 pulsadores que mencionas ir aumentando la cuenta de las horas o de los minutos. Una vez hecho volver a conectar los pulsos del 555 al reloj.

Otra forma de poner a tiempo el reloj es por medio de las entradas “D” que tienen los 74LS192 y aplicándoles un pulso de transición negativa a su entrada llamada PL.

Para hacerlo de formato 12 Hrs. O 24 Hrs. No es tan difícil.
Para indicar AM. O PM. Cuando está en formato 12 Hrs. Se utiliza un Flip-Flop y probablemente unos LED’s o 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos para que aparezcan en ellos la “AM” o “PM”.

Lo que sí es tanto difícil es lograr que cuando esté en modo 24Hrs. marcando las 17, si lo cambias a modo 12 Hrs. cambie a 5 y encienda el indicador PM.

Para lo del de la alarma te pregunto: puedes utilizar en tu diseño comparadores de magnitud como el 74LS85 ?
Si sí te es permitido entonces sería más fácil el lograr hacer el sistema de alarma.
Solo hay que comparar las salidas Q’s del reloj con lo que se programa.
De otro modo el circuito sería extremadamente grande.

Fíjate en el contenido de la imagen adjunta, ya tiene un DigiSwitch para programar la hora y tambien para programar la alarma. Aquí se está utilizando el 74LS85 para comparar las Q’s del contador con el número programado en el DigiSwitch.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## craytheone (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos, gracias por responder se te agradece mucho 

y si no creo que habría problema con usar los comparadores 74LS85, como me mandaste el circuito veo que para poner a tiempo solo sirve para los segundos lo mismo con la alarma, a donde conecto para que pueda programar la alarma y también para poner a tiempo, a una cierta hora y minutos (sin importar en que segundos)??

Habra alguna forma de que al momento que programe la hora de la alarma y también cuando ponga a tiempo el reloj lo pueda visualizar en los mismos 4 display que ya posee mi reloj? 

Enserio muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola craytheone

El circuito que está contenido en la imagen que te envié es solo una muestra de el cómo sería programar el reloj y la alarma.

A cada contador (Horas y Minutos) le debes agregar un DigiSwitch en las entradas D’s. Y el botón para que se programen en las Q’s lo de las D’s.

Debes agregar a tu reloj 4 comparadores de magnitud 74LS85 y conectarlos en cascada. Además a cada uno de estos agregarles un DigiSwitch para programar la hora y minutos en que debe sonar la alarma.

Me expliqué de modo que me comprendas ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola.

Yo lo haría a lo bruto, es decir, dos relojes, uno de 12H y otro de 24H, ambos funcionan paralelamente.
Cuando quiero un formato, sólo conecto el display o pantalla al formato deseado.

Otra forma, algo más pensada, sería hacer un reloj de 12h, cuando tengo que cambiar a 24h, si el reloj está en AM, solo de borra la señal de AM, si está en PM, se suma 12 a la hora hora presente y se elimina la muestra de PM.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## herberth cardona (Mar 27, 2012)

para hacer lo que dices de pasar del formato de 12 a 24 horas lo que puedes hacer es usar una memoria eeprom y ahí tener guardado los valores que de los binarios para cada caso segun lo selecciones, por ejemplo cuando tienes las 5 y quieres pasar al formato 24 y muestre 17 en la entrada de la memoria habrá 101 entonces en esa localidad e memoria guardaras el quivalente a 17 que sera 10001 

saludos mi estimado.
sabes es exactamente el proyecto que le he dejado a mi clase, no estudias en la udb por casualidad, si es así yo estaré al tanto de este tema y si usas algo de lo propuesto en este foro lo sabre y por lo tanto no sera tu trabajo por lo que tu nota sera bastante baja.

att.

Herberth Cardona.
*[URL="https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm#2.3"]políticas@delforo.com[/URL]*


----------



## ildenever leon (Mar 13, 2013)

hola  el reloj que montaron  lo enviaron en un formato que es imposible verlo agradezco que  por favor lo envié de nuevo


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola ildenever leon

No es imposible verlo si tuvieras en tu PC el SoftWare CircuitMaker con el cual fueron desarrollados aquellos circuitos.
Si se envían de nuevo tendrías el mismo problema de no poder verlos.
Voy a tratar de poner horizontalmente el circuito y adjuntar en archivo de formato .ZIP una imajen de mapa de BIT’s

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ildenever leon (Mar 15, 2013)

señor  carlos usted tiene la posibilidad de enviarme este reloj en proteus  le agrade seria ya que no hay muchas posibilidades  de entender este tema gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola ildenever leon

El titulo de este tema es: *Reloj digital 12-24 horas programable con alarma.*
Dices que si tengo la posibilidad de enviarte ESTE reloj en Proteus.
Pero los circuitos que se presentan en los mensajes anteriores no son programables y no tienen alarmas.

Has un bosquejo de cómo sería el diseño de tu reloj en el ISIS de Proteus y lo adjuntas aquí para poder entendernos mejor y darte una ayudada más efectiva. De otro modo solo estaremos adivinando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kero_19 (Mar 25, 2013)

hola, lo que se me ocurre es trabajar con la logica digital, es decir para el reloj 12-24 utilizaun sumador binario, por ejemplo para los segundos y minutos haces un contador de o a 60 normal con 7490 u otro contador pero para las horas haces primero uno que cuente hasta 12 y luego agregas un sumador para siempre aumentar 12, esto es relativamente sencillo.
Ahora para las  alarmas solo ocupas comparadores bcd a estos programas el valor de cada dato, es decir los segundos, minutos y horas, espero que te sirva la idea. saludos


----------

